# Karachi: Asia's biggest food and entertainment resort opening next month



## Omar1984

*Modern food street to open in Karachi 
​*
KARACHI, Sept 25: Asias largest and most modern food street being built at a cost of Rs1 billion and spread over nine acres would be inaugurated by the end of November this year in Karachi near Mereweather Tower.

This was stated by Minister for Ports and Shipping Senator Babar Khan Ghauri during his review visit to the site of the Port Grand Food Court under Napier Mole Bridge here on Friday. 

The minister said that recent successes against terrorists in the Northern Areas has somewhat revived the confidence of foreign investors who have started visiting the country.

Babar Khan Ghouri informed that the food street was being built on Build-Operate and Transfer (BoT) basis with 100 per cent foreign investment.

He further stated that it was originally going to be inaugurated on the Independence Day but due to security reasons the programme was delayed and now it would be inaugurated on Eidul Azha.

However, improved law and order situation and achievements of security forces on the front of terrorism has revived the confidence of foreign investors.

As a result of this, the minister said various teams of foreign investors paid visits to the site of the food street to give final touches and hoped that more foreigners would start coming to Pakistan in the coming days.

He said we should highlight the soft image of the country where all is not that bad as is being portrayed by the foreign media. 

The foreign company, he said, Grand Leisure Corporation (GLC) had been given the project on BoT basis for a 21-year lease to finance, construct and do operational maintenance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## New Shivaji

Omar1984 said:


> *Modern food street to open in Karachi
> ​*
> He further stated that it was originally going to be inaugurated on the Independence Day but due to security reasons the programme was delayed and now it would be inaugurated on Eidul Azha.
> 
> However, improved law and order situation and achievements of security forces on the front of terrorism has revived the confidence of foreign investors.



Omar can you tell me what the Minister thought - Security situation in pakistan is better in Novermber than in august, who is he kidding.

I have nothing against Karachi having a great food court - its a great Idea , the above statement was totally unnecessary, they might have postponed for someother reason than what is stated.


----------



## Omar1984

Construction site:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984

New Shivaji said:


> Omar can you tell me what the Minister thought - Security situation in pakistan is better in Novermber than in august, who is he kidding.
> 
> I have nothing against Karachi having a great food court - its a great Idea , the above statement was totally unnecessary, they might have postponed for someother reason than what is stated.



Obviously the project was no where near its completion in 14th August 2009. I'm not even sure if the project will be complete by the end of this month.


----------



## Absar

It won't be completed by the end of this month even. I agree to Shivaji. Who is he kidding. Generally, security condition in August was relatively alright than today. I was in Isloo in those days. It was peaceful, and now these days we can see more hurly burly there. But Karachi is still safe since.


----------



## Omar1984

Absar said:


> It won't be completed by the end of this month even. I agree to Shivaji. Who is he kidding. Generally, security condition in August was relatively alright than today. I was in Isloo in those days. It was peaceful, and now these days we can see more hurly burly there. But Karachi is still safe since.



I cant find pictures of the construction work in the present state. It may take some time, but it will be complete inshAllah.

Maybe not this month, maybe next month or even next year 2010 

Here's their official website:

http://portgrand.com/index.html


----------



## MilesTogo

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zee-Gen

I traveled through the bridge around Food Street many times and construction work there is fast, but seeing the pics of project I think it might not be ready at the time of Eidul Azha to inaugurate&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..anyway if minister is saying so than I believe&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

i like this project but wtf is up with the baywatch logo ? seriously did anyone notice they actually used the same logo from the tv show lol


----------



## Omar1984

*Port Grand food street opens on March 23 
​*

Developer says harbour front project to generate direct, indirect employment and attract six to seven thousand people daily from across the country

Thursday, February 18, 2010
By Hina Mahgul Rind

KARACHI: The much-awaited Port Grand food street and entertainment enclave facing Karachi harbour along side the Native Jetty Bridge is now in its finishing stage and would be inaugurated on 23rd March, said Shahid Firoz, CEO & Director Grand Leisure Corporation.

Shahid Firoz shares the ups and downs faced in making major and significant recreational projects for the city like Karachi where for around 18 million citizens there are not much recreational places. 

Once operational, this project would provide direct employment to around 1,000 persons and indirectly to several thousands as there will be around 100 concepts for food and entertainment and Port Grand is expected to attract around six to seven thousand people daily from across the country, he added.

The project has cost Rs1 billion so far as various changes were done in the initial construction design because of various issues such as underground KWSB and KESC networks which could not be moved from the location and almost rebuilding the entire Napier Mole Bridge as it was not in a position to hold and support the weight and would have collapsed. These and other issues delayed the project.

To convert the Napier Mole Bridge, which was turning into a slum in a recreational area for the citizens of Karachi was the idea of Shahid Firoz. &#8220;In 1996 when I discussed this with the then Chairman KPT and the then Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto to develop a recreational area on this location both of them were very excited about the project.&#8221;

But at that time the idea was only for food eateries and that time only gazebo type shades were built to start a food street but even that couldn&#8217;t be started as the then KPT Chairman died and the Benazir government was dismissed so was the project and meanwhile the whole area turned into a slum and it became the safe haven of drug addicts.

In 2004 when KPT advertised for the project the Grand Leisure Corporation got the bid for the project.

The Grand Port project was conceived by Grand Leisure Corporation and supported by Karachi Port Trust (KPT). With an investment of Rs1 billion by Grand Leisure Corporation, the Port Grand is being built on land leased by KPT to Grand Leisure Corporation initially for 21 years on build, operate and transfer (BOT) basis and it is expected the lease will be increased as talks are under way with KPT. GLC&#8217;s scope of work includes financing, construction, maintenance and operation of all aspects pertaining to the Port Grand.

Port Grand is located on Napier Mole Bridge a site that is very significant to the history of Karachi and has played a crucial role in making it the city it is today. The project stretches along 1,000 ft of Karachi&#8217;s ancient 19th century Native Jetty Bridge and spreads over an area of 200,000 sq. ft.

The one kilometre bridge has been transformed into an entertainment and food enclave housing numerous eateries totaling 40,000 sq. ft of climate-controlled area and space for kiosks of exotic Pakistani and foreign food and a variety of beverages.

He added that for a city of around 18 million citizens there are not much recreational places where citizens could find some peace and comfort as well as the entertainment, which is necessary to enable us to continue with our lives.

This project has been designed and developed by leading US architects, NEWWORK of New Jersey.

Firoz added that special initiatives were taken to use environment friendly building processes and materials and ensure heavy plantation and integrated green landscape. Public restrooms have been given special attention to ensure most comfortable and pristine experience in the city.

This project will revive the culture and traditions of old Karachi as well as celebrate it as the City of Lights. It would surely revive the harbour culture, i.e. seafood, boating around the mangroves, pedestrian friendly harbour front experience etc.

To get to the Port Grand from anywhere in the city, Port Grand is a straight shot west out of Mai Kolachi, adjacent to the PNSC Building as the road curves into the facility on the right.


----------



## Hyde

*Port Grand opening next month: visitors to pay Rs 200 each for entry to food resort​*

ISMAIL DILAWAR
KARACHI (July 11 2010): *The long-awaited opening of the Asia's biggest food and entertainment resort, Port Grand would be carried out in the mid of next month. "In the first phase the soft opening would be undertaken in mid August,"* Farooq Hassan, Vice President of Port Grand, told Business Recorder in an interview conducted on Saturday at the scenic site.

Grand Leisure Corporation (GLC) is *constructing the Karachi Port Trust's mega project at the 13-acre scenic coastal stretch of Karachi Port ranging from Native Jetty Bridge to M.A Jinnah Bridge roundabout at a cost of over Rs 1 billion on Built-Operate-Transfer basis for 21 years.*

Management of the well-known *Food Street expects a huge crowd of 10,000 local and foreign visitors in a single day at the under-construction resort,* which is first of its kind in the country. "Within a few months of the soft opening we would have influx of people but for a full-fledged operation we hope that around 10,000 people to visit the resort in a day," the vice president said. This figure, Hassan said, was for a normal day while for *weekends his management was expecting the number of visitors to range between 15,000 to 17,000.*

*He said that the management had decided to set entry fee for the Port Grand at Rs 200 per head, out of which the visitor would be allowed to do a hundred rupees' shopping. That means the effective rate of entry in Port Grand is to be Rs 100. "This is to ensure that sober and decent people enter the resort because this is a place where we would like to welcome all families and professionals,"* the soft-spoken deputy chief added. About security, he said there would be security cameras installed throughout the resort to snap the wrongdoers, if any. "We would keep the photos in record and would not allow entry to a miscreant next time," Hassan said. To a query on feasibility of the 1867-built bridge, Hassan said the government was tending to lay down the outdated bridge, *but the Port Grand management reclaimed it and renovated it in a way that sky rocketed original cost of the project, Rs 200 million, to over Rs 1 billion.*

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Patriot

Great - Even though I am originally from Lahore I still love Karachi a lot more then Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Imran Khan

waoooooooooooooo no congs from indian brothers lollllll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Food Resort.. hmm sounds great.. would be good..


----------



## owcc

congrats,protect it well!!!!


----------



## Icarus

It would be nice if it would attract some foreign visitors, apparently, Europeans are quite interested in food and living and will visit just to enjoy local cuisine..............


----------



## gowthamraj

^ hey congratulation bhai. 


And i expecting party from you


----------



## Hyde

owcc said:


> congrats,protect it well!!!!



well i am sure they had installed some really great security features. If i am not wrong this was supposed to be inaugurated last August and i read somewhere they have some security devices which track explosive material. If they find anything explosive within 500 meters of this resort, some kind of rays will be released and hit the target and make unconscious him for a few minutes. I am 99% sure i read about the same resorts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## majesticpankaj

hey congrats, thats call for a party !!!!


----------



## jha

Imran Khan said:


> waoooooooooooooo no congs from indian brothers lollllll



kya baat kar rahe ho miyan...khane peene ke maamle mein hu hamesh saath hain...congrats to seedhe aakar hi doonga...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## game over

i dont understand why there is a difference in punjabi korma as compared to karachi korma. i once spent fcuking 10 pounds to order a korma from a desi shop here in UK, and i got a sweet creamy garbage?? can anybody explain this??

i make korma myself and like t, but that desi korma was awfully bad..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

game over said:


> i dont understand why there is a difference in punjabi korma as compared to karachi korma. i once spent fcuking 10 pounds to order a korma from a desi shop here in UK, and i got a sweet creamy garbage?? can anybody explain this??
> 
> i make korma myself and like t, but that desi korma was awfully bad..



Hotel name in UK?
yahan se pata chala ga ke aap ne kahan se khaya thaa ke itna bura laga


----------



## game over

Zaki said:


> Hotel name in UK?
> yahan se pata chala ga ke aap ne kahan se khaya thaa ke itna bura laga



it was some desi restaurent )) in food street mnchester a.k.a rusholme a.k.a wimslow road a.k.a curry mile, i am here to study in manchester uni..


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I don't mind a tandoori chicken and any belly dancers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## game over

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> I don't mind a tandoori chicken and any belly dancers



infront of your family???

any pics guys..


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

game over said:


> infront of your family???
> 
> any pics guys..



Kabab main haddi kiyon ....aek entertainment location khooli hai just enjoy the moment , just for information belly dance is considered a UN cultural thing.


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

How is this a resort all I see is oil tankers in back ground ?


This is called a resort ....

Is this some kind of joke - see no Oil tankers in background


----------



## Peregrine

hi
nice going khi, is this project under super vision of Mustafa kamal?


----------



## Peregrine

hi
is there any project for the construction of a super duper mega mall in Pakistan?


----------



## khanz

it's about time ! they been delaying this for months .


----------



## Peacefull

nice one, what are they gonna sell in european food court ? are they getting any european cooks as well ?


----------



## AliFarooq

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> How is this a resort all I see is oil tankers in back ground ?
> 
> 
> This is called a resort ....
> 
> Is this some kind of joke - see no Oil tankers in background




its a food resort/food court


----------



## Je suis de retour

Zaki said:


> well i am sure they had installed some really great security features. If i am not wrong this was supposed to be inaugurated last August and i read somewhere they have some security devices which track explosive material. If they find anything explosive within 500 meters of this resort, *some kind of rays will be released and hit the target and make unconscious him for a few minutes.* I am 99% sure i read about the same resorts


Vooh i havent heard about this Kind of system even on discovery Future weapons


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## subject17

whoa nice, congrats


----------



## Skywalker

game over said:


> it was some desi restaurent )) in food street mnchester a.k.a rusholme a.k.a wimslow road a.k.a curry mile, i am here to study in manchester uni..



WHAT A WASTE OF MONEY AND TIME, THIS CURRY SO CALLED CURRY MILE IS THE WORST PLACE I HV EVER VISITED. THE GOOD THING ABOUT THIS CURRY MILE IS , WHERE EVER YOU GO YOU FIND THE SAME TASTE (IT LOOKS LIKE THEY ARE BUYING FROM THE SAME SUPPLIER) AND THE BAD THING IS THAT THEY ALL ARE WORST.

THESE PART TIME CHEFS DONT EVEN KNOW HOW TO COOK KORMA. ANYWAS THE ONLY PLACE I FOUND GOOD IN MANCHESTER FOR BBQ IS NAWAB RESTAUTANT AT STOCKPORT ROAD, BUT THEIR CURRY ARE NO DIFFERENT FROM WHAT YOU GET IN CURRY MILE. THEY CAN FOOL GORAS NOT TO US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Je suis de retour said:


> Vooh i havent heard about this Kind of system even on discovery Future weapons





> *For security measures we have installed a camera which can smoke any explosive material within the range of 500 meters and make the culprits paralysed through its rays for 30 minutes, thus it is easy to cop with the security issue there, he added.
> 
> Khan said: A tramway is also brought in for 1,200 meters long journey, the best feature of the Port Grand, however, the investment is foreign as there are many companies, which are opening their outlets here, coming to Pakistan for the first time.*



Port Grand set to be inaugurated on Aug 14 | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online


----------



## MilesTogo

Karachi rocks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

Suicide bombers might be covered but what about your local thugs and gangs? That's a bigger problem in Karachi. Seeing as this will be a prestigious place, this place might become their dream come true.


----------



## Mogambo

Imran Khan said:


> waoooooooooooooo no congs from indian brothers lollllll




Because this news is fake as there are bigger, better and more expensive "Food and entertainment resort" in India already functional.

But, i don't wanna spoil the party because they will think I'm trolling that's why I'm not posting pics and other details just Google to learn about them, its my last post in the thread as i don't wanna derail the thread.


----------



## Hyde

Mogambo said:


> Because this news is fake as there are bigger, better and more expensive "Food and entertainment resort" in India already functional.
> 
> But, i don't wanna spoil the party because they will think I'm trolling that's why I'm not posting pics and other details just Google to learn about them, its my last post in the thread as i don't wanna derail the thread.



feel free to prove it wrong my friend, waiting for your reply

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## game over

self deleted.......


----------



## Hyde

@game over,

buddy your game will soon be over. Its not the first time when you are speaking offensively. Respect your senior members and if possible edit your post


----------



## pak-marine

Mogambo said:


> Because this news is fake as there are bigger, better and more expensive "Food and entertainment resort" in India already functional.
> 
> But, i don't wanna spoil the party because they will think I'm trolling that's why I'm not posting pics and other details just Google to learn about them, its my last post in the thread as i don't wanna derail the thread.



dude u call ur self mogambo and talking like GOGO come on mogambo was much smarter lol ... as zaki said try finding a food street in india stretched on 13 acres of land !


----------



## game over

Skywalker said:


> WHAT A WASTE OF MONEY AND TIME, THIS CURRY SO CALLED CURRY MILE IS THE WORST PLACE I HV EVER VISITED. THE GOOD THING ABOUT THIS CURRY MILE IS , WHERE EVER YOU GO YOU FIND THE SAME TASTE (IT LOOKS LIKE THEY ARE BUYING FROM THE SAME SUPPLIER) AND THE BAD THING IS THAT THEY ALL ARE WORST.
> 
> THESE PART TIME CHEFS DONT EVEN KNOW HOW TO COOK KORMA. ANYWAS THE ONLY PLACE I FOUND GOOD IN MANCHESTER FOR BBQ IS NAWAB RESTAUTANT AT STOCKPORT ROAD, BUT THEIR CURRY ARE NO DIFFERENT FROM WHAT YOU GET IN CURRY MILE. THEY CAN FOOL GORAS NOT TO US.



really man, the korma which i make will be 1000&#37; better, and i just came here and not to do some job but to study!!.

every thing which i tasted here is a waste, the karahi chicken, the kormas, biryani, seekh kabab, every thing is a waste!!

fast food is better than so called europes biggest food place. bigger in size and worst in quality.


----------



## T-Faz

Here is the official website of Port Grand.

Port Grand

















The final pictures will be up soon on the website.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr.Evil

Food court looks good - Karachites enjoy the food & the place.


----------



## game over

the question is will it be successful or not, or just another flopped projects. the lahore food street was a flopped project. its the unplanned idea which has succeeded until now like highway restaurents or burns road etc or clifton restaurents etc.


----------



## TOPGUN

Awsome news can't wait till it opens


----------



## RescueRanger

> lahore food street was a flopped project.



Lahore food street was no flop project. Jan meri "gawalmandi' as it was historically known was demolished due to political reasons. The ganj twins and the DCO ordered the demolition due to "traffic jams". Try to be a bit more informed about what you are talking about

I have been observing your posts and your disregard for the facts within Pakistan is quite concerning... Perhaps you should go and read on the historical influence of "Gawalmandi" and food streets history? 

Secondly, if your living in Pakistan then you should know that in a city like Karachi, eating out is like a ritual... A perfect examlpe is BBQ Tonight, 






Established in the 80's and is as popular today. In fact it has a waiting list just to get in.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Hasnain2009 said:


>



What a bloody waste of workmanship and money horrible work this could have been developed for 100,000 $ max all the workmanship 
may be another 70,000 

This is not something that shoudl have costed billion dollar there is nothing to see here


----------



## Hyde

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> What a bloody waste of workmanship and money horrible work this could have been developed for 100,000 $ max all the workmanship
> may be another 70,000
> 
> This is not something that shoudl have costed billion dollar there is nothing to see here



thats billion rupees = 100 crore rupees

and its 13 acres not only this piece of land

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Zaki said:


> thats billion rupees = 100 crore rupees
> 
> and its 13 acres not only this piece of land



I would have build the next taj mahal with 1 Billion Dollars - 

The workman ship is not top notch ... 

No palm trees , the buildings look like barracks square shaped no windows , and stone walking pathways not sure how they will survive the moon soon flooding ....

And the location with beautiful view of oil tankers and industrial ships passing by how romantic is that .... Location has killed the project 

Not an inch of beaches in sight

A world class aquarium would have generated more revenue for City rather then walk 10 miles and see same old shops you see every where else in Pakistan


----------



## owcc

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> I would have build the next taj mahal with 1 Billion Dollars -
> 
> The workman ship is not top notch ...
> 
> No palm trees , the buildings look like barracks square shaped no windows , and stone walking pathways not sure how they will survive the moon soon flooding ....
> 
> And the location with beautiful view of oil tankers and industrial ships passing by how romantic is that .... Location has killed the project
> 
> Not an inch of beaches in sight



Dont fret buddy its only 1BILLION RUPEES AND NOT 1 billion dollars.Atleast yu saved on the cash.Anyways if well implemented the project should be great for the city
congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## game over

the graphic images look hell of a picture


----------



## Areesh

Ah Karachi my city. my home town and it is getting better and better. I would surely pay a visit soon with my friends.

Cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

All the images are dated, a new official pictures set has not been released thus far.

The pictures some are commenting on are more than a year old. Wait till the final picutres are out and then pass judgement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparklingway

*It's a super-big elitist project being touted as "development" by our urban upper middle class, since their definition of development constitutes wide-*** roads, flyovers and big shopping malls only. It's been delayed thrice since the cost of the bridge construction skyrocketed.

Since only Rs.100 is redeemable out of the Rs.200, the average 3-4 child family will spend Rs. 500-600 as merely entry fees. The members here on PDF are surely amongst the ones who can afford this, however >80&#37; of our population cannot.
*

*Over Rs one billion Port Grand project: builder dispels doubts about Asia's largest 'underdeveloped' resort*
ISMAIL DILAWAR

KARACHI (March 20 2010): The Port Grand, which is fast nearing the much-awaited completion at the scenic coastal stretch of Karachi Port to become the largest port-based resort of Asia, has incurred over Rs 800 million in addition to its original cost of less than Rs 200 million.

The Grand Leisure Corporation (GLC) is undertaking the Karachi Port Trust's mega project over a waste area of 13 acres of KPT land ranging from the Native Jetty Bridge to M. A Jinnah Bridge Roundabout on Built-Operate-Transfer basis for 21 years. The lease period is, however, under negotiation as the GLC seeks further 20-year extension in view of a years-long delay in the completion of the project, work on which was started in November 2004.
*
SUSTAINABILITY AND DELAY? *Whereas the KPT has been under persistent media criticism for the delay with the critics questioning sustainability of the 1867-built bridge, the GLC sees nothing but the rebuilding of over a century old Native Jetty Bridge as one of the complex reasons that not only delayed the completion, but also turned the initially small project into a capital-intensive but unique venture.

According to the GLC, the rebuilding of the entire bridge was not anticipated and became absolutely necessary in order to proceed with the project. It says the old abandoned bridge was scheduled for demolition if the Corporation had not bid for its preservation and revitalisation.

"No one could have thought that we would have to rebuild it completely," Chief Executive of GLC Shahid Firoz told Business Recorder during an exclusive interview. He said the reconstruction had extended the life of the bridge at least for another five decades subject to the upgradation afterwards. "Nothing lasts until it is regularly attended," he viewed.

The chief executive believes that the bridge is old no further. "Special submarine testing and radio science surveys were conducted by the divers to check structure of the bridge," he said. Though most of the piles were in good shape, some needed rectification with others, the wooden ones, replaced and made concrete, he said.

"The original investment was less than Rs 200 million but the rebuilding made us increase this investment by over 600 percent to over a billion rupees," he said. Second contributing factor to the delay was to allay the concerns of Hindu minority, whose temple is located almost in the midst of the Port Grand. According to Firoz, the orthodox Hindus were apprehending that the smell of non-vegetarian cooking at the Promenade would breach their religion.

"Taking special care of their religious sentiments we have developed a Temple Point for them... they are happy now," he said. Other causes, he cited for the delay, included removal of encroachments from the site and redesigning of the main building to accommodate the KESC and the KWSB lines that have a complex network throughout the site.

*ENVIRONMENT PROTECTION?* The GCL CEO takes this issue as a big challenge, saying that the tenants, through submitting a formal housekeeping undertaking to the GLC, would commit that they would not throw garbage into the sea.

"When you create an environment it dictates the people to behave accordingly... and we have gone extra miles to create that environment," said Firoz citing the PAF Museum as an example. The GLC also went extra miles in ensuring that unlike other near-port facilities there is no smell in water around the Port Grand.

"The GLC undertook special measures to treat the water to prevent smell and to make it cleaner and clearer... believe it or not the patient visitor would be able to even spot a dolphin or two around the Promenade if they watch carefully," he said. Thousands of trees have been planted in and around the resort to keep the site green, thus beautiful and environment-friendly, he said adding all the trees that existed on the site prior to the building of the Port Grand were preserved and replanted.

"A special irrigation system has been installed in the 150 years old Banyan that sits at the edge of the NMB to give it an even longer life." At Port Grand we have made special effort to use environmental-friendly building materials and employ energy efficient technologies that can set a precedent for future projects and promote a more sustainable environment.
*
SECURITY AND SAFETY? *To make the Port Grand a safer place for the visitors, the GLC has hired a private security company that would be backed by a highly "critical security equipment". Asked if he had cared for accidents, like an out of control vehicle at the overhead M.A Jinnah Bridge may cause more destruction in the Rotary Food Court, the chief executive said the KPT would be installing very "special and strong" guard-rails at that part of the bridge to prevent the vehicles from falling down.

*TENANTS' RESPONSE* Firoz said the GLC had received an "extremely positive and strong" response from over 100 national and international companies who were keen to do business at the facility. "The international brands like, the Noodle House, which have never been in Pakistan would be seen at the Port Grand," he said.

Following a multiple criteria the GCL has been very selective as far as the choice of tenants is concerned, as Firoz said: "We don't want it to be a place which has no diversity." Value-addition being its salient feature, the facility is expected to create at least 1,000 direct and 5,000 indirect employment in different services that would include boot polish nostalgia, banks, courier service, cinemas, supermarkets, pharmacies, bookstores, video/DVD stores, hairdressers, travel agencies, art galleries, news-stand, tobacco and pan kiosks, lost and found desks etc.

Firoz was complainant of those who were misconstruing the Port Grand with a Food street in Lahore. "The Port Grand would be a nautical-themed destination for good quality and hygienic food, landscaping, walkways, joy rides, marine and railway-related entertainment like dinner cruises, dining car and what not?," the GLC chief said.

*HISTORICAL TOUCH?* Centered at the historically important Napier Mole Bridge, the Port Grand would manifest history in various forms prominently the old stones used in its infrastructure and the development of a "model railway platform" along with a special railway track and signals for a 1926-built coach provided by the Pakistan Railways as a goodwill gesture.

"The coach has been brought from Lahore and is presently parked at Cantt Station," Firoz said adding "the GLC should surely be appreciated for the resurrection of history and heritage as had it not embarked on the preservation of the old Napier Mole Bridge and its surrounding port, this would have already been a lost treasure."
*
PARKING? *About the parking, which is one of the major problems of a congested city like Karachi, the GLC official said a dedicated parking located at a piece of land right behind the Rotary Food Court would be made available to accommodate at least 800 vehicles simultaneously.
*
FOR ELITES ONLY? *Asked if the highly-decorated and capital-intensive facility would focus, as some people perceive, only on the foreigners or the elites as its customers, the CEO clarified that: "This is open for everyone who can afford".

Designed by a New Jersey-based American architecture firm M/s NEWWORK, the Port Grand once completed is going to be a world class resort featuring a host of traditional and untraditional foods, shopping malls and marine and rail-related entertainment that, as the builders foresee, would give this violence-hit financial district a cultural and recreational touch, he concluded.


----------



## sparklingway

*Catering to the entertainment-starved*​By Samia Saleem
June 20, 2010






The site where the food street and its accompanying entertainment facilities of the Port Grand project will be located. PHOTO: EXPRESS​
KARACHI: Located on what was originally the Native Jetty Bridge (Netti Jetti Pull), the Port Grand project promises to change the way in which the people of Karachi spend their leisure hours.

They will not only have a food street that rivals the best in other cities of the world, but will in itself be one mega food and entertainment complex, providing Karachiites with a place to unwind, away from the stress and chaos of the city.

Despite all that it promises to offer, the Port Grand project of the Grand Leisure Corporation has both a strange sense of location as well as timing. At a time when many city ventures have either been shut or postponed due to the recession affecting real estate and the economy, the fact that millions are being poured into this venture is puzzling.

As for the site, which is historical in many respects, may not be the right choice to set up a food street owing to the noise pollution by large trucks and trailers that make their way overhead from the port. Also nearby is the Napier Mole Bridge where hundreds of people assemble every evening to feed the birds and the fish.

But Shahid Firoz, the man behind the project, says that once people enter into the calm environs of Port Grand, all else &#8220;will soon be forgotten.&#8221; Firoz says that he is confident that people from all over the city will flock here to enjoy the atmosphere he and his team have tried to create.

There are many who argue this is an elitist project. But then, ask others, why has Karachi been deprived of such projects in the past, given that most cities around the world also have such places for entertainment and leisure?

The plans are very positive. The project that initially started as a small undertaking in 2005 is now in its final stages and has multiple attractions for the entertainment-starved population of the city. &#8220;We see crying faces all over because the state has not given them a reason to laugh,&#8221; comments Firoz, adding that Port Grand is one destination that will provide entertainment to the masses as well as inform them of the historical and cultural heritage of the city. Visitors would be charged an entry fee of Rs200.

Elaborating on the main attractions of Port Grand, Firoz mentioned the Temple Point, a monument made to accentuate the historical significance of the 150-year-old Hindu Temple that lies beyond followed by The Galleria, which is a shopping point. A supermarket will also be housed within the port.

However, the true nature of the entertainment spot comes to action as one proceeds towards the 1,400-feet long Native Jetty Bridge where the Mermaid&#8217;s Place is located. This is the food street that has local as well as international chains of restaurants displaying a variety of cuisine from your local Dahi Baras and chaats, Paan and Gola Ganda to the Caf&#233; Aylanto and noodle bars.

Next in line is The Promenade, a tram ride bordering the Mermaid&#8217;s Place that will link the port grandeur to the festive mood of dining. At the end lies a theatre to make the journey all the more worthwhile.

The Napier&#8217;s Tavern is another dining lodge for the corporate of the city that will offer a spectacular view of the Karachi harbour. What further makes the lodge unique is its architecture, the stone and wood used for the interior is similar to the centuries-old bridge to retain the essence of the port.

There is also the Art Lane that provides young artists with an opportunity to display their talent and love for art. The lane connects the overhead bridge to the park where live portraits would be displayed. Facing the village is The Decks that will also provide a stage for amateur talents.

Another exclusive feature of the whole experience is the boat ride that offers an exquisite view of the Mangroves surrounding the port. &#8220;Our country has the world&#8217;s largest area of arid climate mangroves and yet our children were unaware of their significance and existence; this boat tour will teach them all,&#8221; promises Firoz.

Published in The Express Tribune, June 20th, 2010.

*The manager is talking about mangroves as if nobody knows about them. Since the elites do not like to get their hands (or feet) dirty and remained locked inside their country clubs and cafes, they never took the beautiful WWF Mangrove ride where they go deep into the mangroves in a boat, have a bird watching post and a nice restaurant as well.*


----------



## Iggy

good that it was not in my state..otherwise my entire salary should have spent there and i should have to beg for money from my friends from the middle of the month..and yea i would have been more fatso than i am now


----------



## Frankenstein

Mogambo said:


> Because this news is fake as there are bigger, better and more expensive "Food and entertainment resort" in India already functional.
> 
> But, i don't wanna spoil the party because they will think I'm trolling that's why I'm not posting pics and other details just Google to learn about them, its my last post in the thread as i don't wanna derail the thread.



You are spoiling it untill and unless you show us some thing about what you said, c'mon action speaks louder then words, do you have any proof to backup your claims??

we will be eager to see it, ciao!


----------



## Swift

--------------double post-----------------


----------



## sparklingway

Frankenstein said:


> You are spoiling it untill and unless you show us some thing about what you said, c'mon action speaks louder then words, do you have any proof to backup your claims??
> 
> we will be eager to see it, ciao!



He might be right since it's very usual of businesses in Pakistan to declare "biggest" and people to declare their activities as "first in Pakistan".

Also, since there aren't many dedicated, walled, entry fees food-cum-entertainment complexes in other places of the world and they tend to be just on the street next to each other (as in normal and not elitist in nature), therefore there's no point in shouting "biggest" over such projects.


----------



## Dr.Evil

The biggest problem with project seems to be the entry fee into the food courts of Rs. 100 Per head ( If a family of 5-6 people go then they have to shell out Rs. 500 - 600 just for entry)

This will cause a big problem in attracting people in at later stages, Initial couple of months people will go just to have a look around. Later on people may not come.


----------



## Frankenstein

sparklingway said:


> *He might be right since it's very usual of businesses in Pakistan to declare "biggest" and people to declare their activities as "first in Pakistan".*
> 
> Also, since there aren't many dedicated, walled, entry fees food-cum-entertainment complexes in other places of the world and they tend to be just on the street next to each other (as in normal and not elitist in nature), therefore there's no point in shouting "biggest" over such projects.



I agree with you on that, cuz if we say largest in Asia then its apparently impossible, since there is UAE, China, Thailand, India, Turkey, Malaysia in Asia aswel


----------



## Hyde

i think these prices are for initial period only and later on the admission fee may be reduced or make a family package of 100 rupees maximum.

This way it will be flopped before attracting large crowd and the purpose of this food resort is to attract the high class peoples only so it is possible they have deliberately done this to keep the poor public away from this posh resort


----------



## Sudesh Lahri

Frankenstein said:


> I agree with you on that, cuz if we say largest in Asia then *its apparently impossible*, since there is UAE, China, Thailand, India, Turkey, Malaysia in Asia aswel



Yup, a reality check is what is required.


----------



## T-Faz

One thing you can bet on is that some very nice looking girls will be walking around at Port Grand.

Our rich keep all the high end shops and malls alive. Gotta show off the greens somewhere, might aswell do it in front of everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Frankenstein

Sudesh Lahri said:


> Yup, a reality check is what is required.



but since nothing is impossible, and Pakistan is so unpredictable, it might be true, lets wait and see


----------



## sparklingway

T-Faz said:


> One thing you can bet on is that some very nice looking girls will be walking around at Port Grand.



That's why I'll surely pay a visit when I visit home in the winters, obviously with friends only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

sparklingway said:


> That's why I'll surely pay a visit when I visit home in the winters, obviously with friends only.



I will be paying a visit much sooner, I hope that it's worth the time and money spend.

I gotta say though, nothing beats boat basin in Karachi becuase that place is not limited to a certain class.


----------



## apophenia

I pass native jetty bridge everyday, the project is far from completion because a lot of work is left, don't know what those deadlines are for probably another PR camping. I hope last city district government had dealt with the reservations associated with the project.Anybody know what happened to Hindu Temple underneath the Native Jetty Bridge?


----------



## Hyde

apophenia

the pictures that you shared are old ones. Look at the page 2 i think more project seemed completed

http://www.defence.pk/forums/econom...ntertainment-resort-opening-next-month-2.html

You may be visting this place very often but i am sure its not as you are showing in the pictures above


----------



## sparklingway

Those pictures are from September, 2009.


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

great news zaki, i hardly cant wait ..!


----------



## Frankenstein

MilesTogo said:


> Karachi rocks!



indubitably true


----------



## anathema

One question -- I think its pretty foolish but nevertheless i will ask it.

The 200 entry amount -- Does that include any limited amount of food ? OR is that just an entry fee ? Also since its termed as a resort - Can people stay overnight if rooms are available ? Are they offering these facilities ?

If not
If its just an entry fee then have to admit -- it seems pretty steep !! Just to let you all know i havent come across any place in India which charges such steep amount as 'Entry Fee'. Even the water parks and theme parks charge max 150 per person.


----------



## T-Faz

anathema said:


> One question -- I think its pretty foolish but nevertheless i will ask it.
> 
> The 200 entry amount -- Does that include any limited amount of food ? OR is that just an entry fee ? Also since its termed as a resort - Can people stay overnight if rooms are available ? Are they offering these facilities ?



The entry fee is for entry only, it would not include anything else. As for the resort part, it is not termed as a resort in its official website. More of a Food Court, that is the category which it would fall under. 

Port Grand



> If its just an entry fee then have to admit -- it seems pretty steep !! Just to let you all know i havent come across any place in India which charges such steep amount as 'Entry Fee'. Even the water parks and theme parks charge max 150 per person.



It is based in a locality which has extensive amounts of financially well off people. This is based in Sea View which is basically an upper middle/upper class area. Surrounding areas include Clifton, Defense and other such places which are anonymous with the rich of Pakistan and so they would not find it difficult to shell this amount.

Most of the people in these areas consider expensive places to be the only ones worth visiting. Only because the lower classes are not there and they can then mingle with their 'exalted' kind. Trust me, you should see how snobby and arrogant most of the people in these areas are.


----------



## Dr.Evil

T-Faz said:


> It is based in a locality which has extensive amounts of financially well off people. This is based in Sea View which is basically an upper middle/upper class area. Surrounding areas include Clifton, Defense and other such places which are anonymous with the rich of Pakistan and so they would not find it difficult to shell this amount.
> 
> Most of the people in these areas consider expensive places to be the only ones worth visiting. Only because the lower classes are not there and they can then mingle with their 'exalted' kind. Trust me, you should see how snobby and arrogant most of the people in these areas are.



Is it financially viable project, when such kind Upper class are not many to fill in all the tables all the days.


----------



## sparklingway

Dr.Evil said:


> Is it financially viable project, when such kind Upper class are not many to fill in all the tables all the days.



At least the project financiers think that there are enough upper middle and uber rich to keep the project running. And they invested in a time of recession when everybody is withdrawing their investments.

Karachi has a fair population of where-did-the-money-come-from elites who'll pay be it five hundred for entrances to exclusive places. Country club memberships in Karachi are on the average above two million.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Patriot said:


> Great - Even though I am originally from Lahore I still love Karachi a lot more then Lahore.



I'm from FATA-ville (as S-2 used to call it) and I say I LOVEEEE KARACHI and Karachiites.


Salute from the bottom of my Chinar tree...

and best of luck for this project, may it blossom and grow. Insha'Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

SMC said:


> Suicide bombers might be covered but what about your local thugs and gangs? That's a bigger problem in Karachi. Seeing as this will be a prestigious place, this place might become their dream come true.



what happens to them in Clifton/Defence?? 


(honest question)


----------



## BATMAN

Dr.Evil said:


> Is it financially viable project, when such kind Upper class are not many to fill in all the tables all the days.



simple answer is people have to wait for tabels to get empty!
i hope this adress you worries better!


One of our minister Fouzia Rehman was telling on TV that indian counterparts told them Pakistan's biggest problem is its people are rich and ministers are poor.


----------



## BATMAN

owcc said:


> congrats,*protect it well!*!!!



dear challenger, problem is in geography of Pakistan not Karachi alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

Dr.Evil said:


> Is it financially viable project, when such kind Upper class are not many to fill in all the tables all the days.



You assume that such kind of upper class is not many, knowing that you might not accept the the reality, it would be best for me to say no, it wont be financially viable. There are only 10 rich people in Karachi and they cannot fill the tables each and every day.


----------



## sparklingway

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> what happens to them in Clifton/Defence??
> 
> 
> (honest question)



They mostly do not dare touch the "connected" people since they know that the future might not be well. However, many make the mistake (or the extremely bold ones) and the police can usually catch them. The middle-middle class is the biggest victim of robberies in Pakistan. I can scourge crime statistics region and victim's income wise if you want (I know they are kept low so as to show "efficiency").

PS:-In exceptional cases, the "daring" ones can be the financial wing of the militant organizations as well.


----------



## Dr.Evil

T-Faz said:


> You assume that such kind of upper class is not many, knowing that you might not accept the the reality, it would be best for me to say no, it wont be financially viable. There are only 10 rich people in Karachi and they cannot fill the tables each and every day.



There is nothing to like or not like it. It will be a economic factor. You are just assuming (without any valid reason) that I would not like something good about pakistan.

I am just talking in pure economic sense, You dont have to bring nationalism into this.

The said food court is spead in a large area somthing like 14 Hectares. Numbers wise home many restaurants and how many tables are we talking about. If it runs into thousands, it will become difficult to fill in those said tables with steep entry fees.

There will a quite a number of rich people in all the major cities and that will include Karachi, the point this is not the only place trying to attact them every single day.


----------



## sparklingway

Dr.Evil said:


> The said food court is spead in a large area somthing like 14 Hectares.


It's 13 acres. 1 Hectare = 2.47 acres. 



> Numbers wise home many restaurants and how many tables are we talking about. If it runs into thousands, it will become difficult to fill in those said tables with steep entry fees.



It's a food court plus shopping mall area plus theater plus some rides area. The food court is focused in a circular area.


----------



## Dr.Evil

sparklingway said:


> It's 13 acres. 1 Hectare = 2.47 acres.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a food court plus shopping mall area plus theater plus some rides area. The food court is focused in a circular area.



Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Meengla

sparklingway said:


> That's why I'll surely pay a visit when I visit home in the winters, obviously with friends only.



Me too, in December this year 

By the way, usually I agree with you but this time you are being a bit too harsh on this project with the 'elitist' emphasis. Projects like this will generate a lot of revenue. Please think of the chain of businesses and people involved in doing all this. Of course the 'poor' will always have their own 'Bun Kabab' and 'Aalu Choley' vendors all over the city as always.

I think, if they take care of the 'security' situation then this will probably be good for the 'morale' and the economy of Karachi and Pakistan.

Let's not be too harsh. This is not a 'Taj Mahal' being built here.

PS. I think they will help to lower the entrance fee to much lower. Something like 'free' or about Rs. 10/head.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

A food lover like me be in heaven over there


----------



## Ras

T-Faz said:


> The entry fee is for entry only, it would not include anything else. As for the resort part, it is not termed as a resort in its official website. More of a Food Court, that is the category which it would fall under.
> 
> Port Grand
> 
> 
> 
> It is based in a locality which has extensive amounts of financially well off people. This is based in Sea View which is basically an upper middle/upper class area. Surrounding areas include Clifton, Defense and other such places which are anonymous with the rich of Pakistan and so they would not find it difficult to shell this amount.
> 
> Most of the people in these areas consider expensive places to be the only ones worth visiting. Only because the lower classes are not there and they can then mingle with their 'exalted' kind. *Trust me, you should see how snobby and arrogant most of the people in these areas are.*



A South Asian trait...shown also in the US by recent immigrants who think they are above blacks and Hispanics.


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Ras said:


> A South Asian trait...shown also in the US by recent immigrants who think they are above blacks and Hispanics.


 Who is above who ? no one should look down on any one


----------



## anathema

T-Faz said:


> Most of the people in these areas consider expensive places to be the only ones worth visiting. Only because the lower classes are not there and they can then mingle with their 'exalted' kind. Trust me, *you should see how snobby and arrogant most of the people in these areas are*.



I know what you are talking about ! Trust me no dearth of those kinds of people in Bombay also...


----------



## BATMAN

> Let's not be too harsh. This is not a 'Taj Mahal' being built here.



I hope you still be visiting though it is not Tajmahal!
If some one declare it Taj Mahal than it is not called being harsh.. it is called a compliment. Still i got your twist.


----------



## Hyde

Dr.Evil said:


> The said food court is spead in a large area somthing like 14 Hectares. Numbers wise home many restaurants and how many tables are we talking about. If it runs into thousands, it will become difficult to fill in those said tables with steep entry fees.
> 
> There will a quite a number of rich people in all the major cities and that will include Karachi, the point this is not the only place trying to attact them every single day.



First of all, look at the population of Karachi which is estimated around 13 million peoples. Secondly Pakistani 200 rupees are like 110 indian rupees so do not get shocked after hearing 200 rupees. Third - its not 14 hectures but 13 acres of land only, four - we have tourist spots near Chenab and Jhelum river where each person is charged around 300 - 600 rupees per head (4-5 people go their eat some light food and pay 2000 - 3000 rupees but it has no admission fee though). I am sure there is a large population who will still be able to afford this Food resort.

Yes the questions are valid and seems like this place has only been made for the rich peoples but it does not mean it will be a failed spot. I am sure large crowd will still be attracted as 200 rupees no longer have any value in Pakistan. Even half kg of meat cost you more than 200 rupees nowadays

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilesTogo

I wish more of such projects in Pakistan. Development in Pakistan and India will bring peace. As for the argument that what is in it for the 80&#37; of the comman Pakistanis. I am of the view that such projects have positive impact on all classes of the society.


----------



## Moin91

I will Visit it next month Insha'Allah...


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

sparklingway said:


> They mostly do not dare touch the "connected" people since they know that the future might not be well. However, many make the mistake (or the extremely bold ones) and the police can usually catch them. The middle-middle class is the biggest victim of robberies in Pakistan. I can scourge crime statistics region and victim's income wise if you want (I know they are kept low so as to show "efficiency").
> 
> PS:-In exceptional cases, the "daring" ones can be the financial wing of the militant organizations as well.



do we have an actual statistics on street crime in Karachi -- albeit I bet a lot of it goes unreported so official stats and unofficial would have huge discrepency

its normal in any big (crowded) city that sees lots of rural-to-urban migration to have some issues with crime. But I feel its compounded ten-fold in Karachi, where it is abnormally high

the police and police intelligence need to step up their game and make their presence more known ---doesnt matter whether its Clifton or Lyari.


as for this project, I dont see why it wouldnt be feasible. Of course only middle/upper-middle/elite classes would be enabled to afford venturing out there.....

I would have preferred seeing a mega recreational center or high tech library being built instead --and in a more down-trodden area. But any development work or project has my blessing if it brings betterment to the country


----------



## sparklingway

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> do we have an actual statistics on street crime in Karachi -- albeit I bet a lot of it goes unreported so official stats and unofficial would have huge discrepency



As usual the figures are under-reported so as to show "efficiency" from the most basic level. Moreover, in the case of Punjab "petty crimes" are not registered in the roznamacha (this dates back to early '90s). The police websites carry the crime statistics district wise, however they are down right now.

I have however read detailed police station and zone wise crime statistics and analysis and mapping of crime zones in the cases of all urban areas. I'll post them if I find them in my pile of documents and the digital junk I have.



> its normal in any big (crowded) city that sees lots of rural-to-urban migration to have some issues with crime. But I feel its compounded ten-fold in Karachi, where it is abnormally high



It's way too much in Karachi and there are many factors primary amongst them are the existence of slums which lead to increased crime (Lyari, Pathankot and Orangi) and the fact that there's no management there. Political involvement is raised as a big factor, however the police officers down play this and emphasize that most big robberies and kidnapping-for-ransom do not even involve local gangs but gangs operating out of Thatta, Mirpur Khas and Baloch coastal areas. Karachi is their main source of income.

Organized crime and high crime rates in mega-cities are no-brainers. It takes time for cities to overcome them. New York being a prime example of a city that has had to struggle hard to overcome crime. Moreover, Karachi is under-manned when it comes to police. Private Security Guards in Karachi outnumber the entire strength of Sindh Police.



> I would have preferred seeing a mega recreational center or high tech library being built instead --and in a more down-trodden area. But any development work or project has my blessing if it brings betterment to the country



Library, buhahahaha. Oxymoronic in out highly anti-intellectual society.

Anyways, why do you wonder there are no waste management plants for the entire of Lahore and Karachi dumps all of its sewerage untreated in the sea (one plant is operational but it constitutes only about 15&#37; of the entire dump)?

Infrastructural projects do not create political capital since the media does not cover them and neither are they as visible. The idea of "development" has been limited to what the assertive class i.e. the upper middle and elite class define and for them it constitutes wider roads, bigger real estate projects (land obtained under eminent domain under the guise of "public interest" when there isn't any public interest in setting up gated communities) and creating more and more country and golf clubs for the elites. As long as the media does not start roaring over the lack of infrastructural investment (and appreciates the ones that are done), there is no real hope.

This is not the first time I would have ranted on this elitist development though. PDF has witnessed many of my rants

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mogambo

Zaki said:


> feel free to prove it wrong my friend, waiting for your reply



*I already said that its my LAST post as i don't wanna derail this thread or called a troll. Since you insist. Here we go.

My point is its not "Asia's biggest"*

Yaar, its just a shopping mall which will have shopping area + food & beverages space (many Restaurants) + Theater + Entertainment Area (Games zone bowling lounge etc.) + Parking area.

And as i said there are many already operational in India.

*For clearing your doubts:*

*Mantri Square Bangalore*

- It has *6 screen Inox multiplex theater* with 1497 seating capacity. 

- Spread over 1.7 million square feet. = *More then 3 times Bigger area then the Karachi.* 

1 acre = 43560 square feet, this means Karachi has 13 acre X 43560 = 5,66,280

In India Mantri Square Bangalore has 1.7 million square feet but karachi has only 5,66,280.

- With an investment of over Rs. 500 crore. = *About ten times costly then Karachi project.* 

Because Karachi project worth only Rs. 100 crore that too Pakistani rupees. 

- *Mantri Square Bangalore has footfall of 80,000 persons visiting it per day.* 

- Soon it will be connected to *Metro train* which is under construction.

- After Metro connectivity it will get the footfall to go up to *one lakh a day.* 

*The mall will have the largest food court and dining area in Bangalore. It has 1 lakh sq ft area and can accommodate over 1,000 people. * 

- Parking for 2500 vehicle 

Largest mall, Mantri Square to have metro connectivity-News -Real Estate-Markets-The Economic Times

And for more details you are free to Google.


----------



## Hyde

@ mogambo

you are a genius Sir,

comparing Food resort to Shopping mall?







What else can i say to you? - amazing - super amazing

PS: I just want to say something in your respect "next time think before you speak"


----------



## Mogambo

sparklingway said:


> It's 13 acres. 1 Hectare = 2.47 acres.
> 
> 
> 
> *It's a food court plus shopping mall area plus theater plus some rides area. *The food court is focused in a circular area.





Zaki said:


> @ mogambo
> 
> you are a genius Sir,
> 
> comparing Food resort to Shopping mall?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else can i say to you? - amazing - super amazing
> 
> PS: I just want to say something in your respect "next time think before you speak"




*
just refer to sparklingway's above post it clearly says that "It's a food court plus shopping mall area plus theater plus some rides area"

and the same is the mall i have posted. 

Its the mistake of Pakistani media if they are not using proper words and calling Karachi project with silly names.*

next time think before posting.


----------



## Mogambo

@ Zaki

*Ask any educated person what to call a place with*

food area

shopping area

theater

games zone

parking etc.

*all in a single unit you will get the answer = shopping mall.*


----------



## Hyde

Mogambo said:


> *
> just refer to sparklingway's above post it clearly says that "It's a food court plus shopping mall area plus theater plus some rides area"
> 
> and the same is the mall i have posted.
> 
> Its the mistake of Pakistani media if they are not using proper words and calling Karachi project with silly names.*
> 
> next time think before posting.



Bhai meray understand the difference between Food court and Shoppoing mall











Compare this with local shopping centres in Pakistan i.e. Pace, Siddique centre etc.


----------



## Mogambo

Zaki said:


> Bhai meray understand the difference between Food court and Shoppoing mall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare this with local shopping centres in Pakistan i.e. Pace, Siddique centre etc.




Yaar don't talk like a kid.

Tell me which food court has shooping area, games zone, movie theater and parking.

All over the world it is called shopping mall.

*If its a pure food court only then you can't have shopping area, games zone and movie hall.*

Ur media is twisting facts to claim it something big.

And the picture you have posted is of Ambience Mall kerala we have 100s of mall better then that just google it.
*
Also, we are talking about karachi not being biggest.*


----------



## nForce

guys ,guys..lets cool down a bit.Asia's biggest or not,I personally don't care..One thing for sure...Those cooks from Karachi surely know how to cook!!!Had the opportunity to taste their cooking once...I just have a desire to taste that Biryani once more in the land where it originates...Those guys are nothing less of an artist....Btw,I am a real foodie!!


----------



## sparklingway

Zaki please check project details. It's not just a food court. As I stated there are rides, a shopping mall, a supermarket and a theatre within the premises as well. You posted the picture of the rotary food court only. The project extends along the length of the Native Jetty Bridge.

This is not Gawalmindi in Lahore.

Both of you stop this nonsense.

You guys forced me to draw this:-





The red highlighted area is the rotary food court and the blue areas are the areas outside the food court but part of the "resort" (also note that it extends under the bridge which I did not highlight so as to avoid confusion and the parking is to the east and part of the complex). However, the long stretch along the bridge does have a couple of high end restaurants since they would have been "incompatible" with the "lower end" food outlets. Lower end of course is subjective here.

PS: I have my reservations over the "biggest" labels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sparten80

This is a wonderful development and more should be built throughout the country and een within Karachi itself, Im sure its going to do well and Im glad they put an admission charge. I personally look forward to visiting it soon. Is it fully operational?


----------



## roach

This looks AWESOME. There is nothing like a meal next to the water, I really wish we in India had something like this.....Mumbai needs a place like this. It is going to do really well, I'm sure.

One question for my Pakistani friends, don't mind as I really don't know. Will there be places here where I can sit down and have a beer with my meal? Is it cool to- you know, have a drink with your meal or is that a problem because I know alcohol is Haram for Muslims?


----------



## Nahraf

roach said:


> Mumbai needs a place like this.



Karachi creates land from sea by reclaiming land. I am sure that Chinna Creek south of Native Jetty Bridge will be reclaimed for new downtown of Karachi in the future. May be Mumbai can reclaim land from sea too.



roach said:


> Will there be places here where I can sit down and have a beer with my meal? Is it cool to- you know, have a drink with your meal or is that a problem because I know alcohol is Haram for Muslims?



AFAIK, you can drink in bars or private homes but not in this Food street.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

*Overview:*





*Map:*










*Services & Facilities:*





Port Grand

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Faz

roach said:


> One question for my Pakistani friends, don't mind as I really don't know. Will there be places here where I can sit down and have a beer with my meal? Is it cool to- you know, have a drink with your meal or is that a problem because I know alcohol is Haram for Muslims?



There are many places in Karachi where you can sit down and enjoy alchohol, I am sure you will be able to do it here too. Just wink and nod, you just might get something. 

Alchochol was legal until that Zia put the country under Islamization process and banned everything. 

I do not drink but I do not think that making it illegal achieved anything substantial. All of the alchohol is brought in through bootlegging and is not taxed, furthermore many get poisoned when they make their own or get theirs from dubious sources.

Btw if you ever come to Pakistan, visit Beach Luxury. though the hotel is old. It has an excellent atmosphere, there is something about its location that is really relaxing.

Read what someone from Chicago wrote about it.



> Well i did not stay in hotel. but i was there to eat. it is such a beautiful place, there is a lake view which makes the places look so romantic, and its little far from the mein city so thats why its very peaceful there. It is definetly a good place for a couple to go.. there something in that place which makes it loooookkk so different and...lovely.


----------



## T-Faz

*Catering to the entertainment-starved*​
_KARACHI: Located on what was originally the Native Jetty Bridge (Netti Jetti Pull), the Port Grand project promises to change the way in which the people of Karachi spend their leisure hours._

*They will not only have a food street that rivals the best in other cities of the world, but will in itself be one mega food and entertainment complex, providing Karachiites with a place to unwind, away from the stress and chaos of the city.*

Despite all that it promises to offer, *the Port Grand project of the Grand Leisure Corporation has both a strange sense of location as well as timing. At a time when many city ventures have either been shut or postponed due to the recession affecting real estate and the economy, the fact that millions are being poured into this venture is puzzling.*

As for the site, which is historical in many respects, may not be the right choice to set up a food street owing to the noise pollution by large trucks and trailers that make their way overhead from the port. Also nearby is the Napier Mole Bridge where hundreds of people assemble every evening to feed the birds and the fish.

But Shahid Firoz, the man behind the project, *says that once people enter into the calm environs of Port Grand, all else will soon be forgotten. Firoz says that he is confident that people from all over the city will flock here to enjoy the atmosphere he and his team have tried to create.*

*There are many who argue this is an elitist project*. But then, ask others, why has Karachi been deprived of such projects in the past, given that most cities around the world also have such places for entertainment and leisure?

The plans are very positive. The project that initially started as a small undertaking in 2005 is now in its final stages and has multiple attractions for the entertainment-starved population of the city. We see crying faces all over because the state has not given them a reason to laugh, comments Firoz, adding that Port Grand is one destination that will provide entertainment to the masses as well as inform them of the historical and cultural heritage of the city. Visitors would be charged an entry fee of Rs200.

*Elaborating on the main attractions of Port Grand, Firoz mentioned the Temple Point, a monument made to accentuate the historical significance of the 150-year-old Hindu Temple that lies beyond followed by The Galleria, which is a shopping point. A supermarket will also be housed within the port.*

*However, the true nature of the entertainment spot comes to action as one proceeds towards the 1,400-feet long Native Jetty Bridge where the Mermaids Place is located. This is the food street that has local as well as international chains of restaurants displaying a variety of cuisine from your local Dahi Baras and chaats, Paan and Gola Ganda to the Café Aylanto and noodle bars.*

Next in line is *The Promenade, a tram ride bordering the Mermaids Place that will link the port grandeur to the festive mood of dining. At the end lies a theatre to make the journey all the more worthwhile.*

*The Napiers Tavern is another dining lodge for the corporate of the city that will offer a spectacular view of the Karachi harbour. What further makes the lodge unique is its architecture, the stone and wood used for the interior is similar to the centuries-old bridge to retain the essence of the port.*

*There is also the Art Lane that provides young artists with an opportunity to display their talent and love for art*. The lane connects the overhead bridge to the park where live portraits would be displayed. Facing the village is The Decks that will also provide a stage for amateur talents.

*Another exclusive feature of the whole experience is the boat ride that offers an exquisite view of the Mangroves surrounding the port. Our country has the worlds largest area of arid climate mangroves and yet our children were unaware of their significance and existence; this boat tour will teach them all, promises Firoz.*

Catering to the entertainment-starved &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## chachachoudhary

Nahraf said:


> Karachi creates land from sea by reclaiming land. I am sure that Chinna Creek south of Native Jetty Bridge will be reclaimed for new downtown of Karachi in the future. May be Mumbai can reclaim land from sea too.



HA HA HA For your information, entire mumbai is a reclaimed land.


----------



## Nahraf

chachachoudhary said:


> HA HA HA For your information, entire mumbai is a reclaimed land.



I did not know that. Karachi is surrounded by desert and low hills on three sides and sea on the other side. Karachi still has hundred of kilometers of land to expand its suburbs. Parts of downtown and area along the sea are mostly owned by the military through the Cantonment Boards. These Cantonment Boards are the driving force to reclaim land from sea, build infrastructure and then sell it to retired and serving military personnel who resell with high profits to private citizens. Another way to subsidize the armed forces. The new reclaimed land in Defense Housing Authority Phase VIII is nearly 20&#37; of current area of Karachi. In future Chinna Creek and Boat Basin will also be reclaimed.

Chinna Creek karachi - Google Maps


----------



## Hasnain2009

Karachi have 18 town, 1 town, Gadap town is biggest of all, and its nearly half of the city, and its 80&#37; percent vacant, area of gadap town is more then 2000km.sq and its population is not more than one million.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somebozo

Gadap has a strange shape indeed..!


----------



## Nahraf

Self delete


----------



## Nahraf

somebozo said:


> Gadap has a strange shape indeed..!



Do you have a dirty mind ?


----------



## sparklingway

T-Faz said:


> There are many places in Karachi where you can sit down and enjoy alchohol, I am sure you will be able to do it here too. Just wink and nod, you just might get something.



Sindh issues 22 permits for wine shops &#8211; The Express Tribune



> Alchochol was legal until that Zia put the country under Islamization process and banned everything.



Often misstated. ZAB did it as an election gimmick through an executive order and placed alcohol on the banned items list and banned gambling. It was a political gimmick to get the Islamist vote since PNA was sloganeering on religion.

However Zia made into law and he got this into the constitution:-

Article 37 (g) The state shall prevent prostitution,* gambling* and taking of injurious drugs, printing, publication, circulation and display of obscene literature and advertisements

Article 37 (h) The state shall* prevent the consumption of alcoholic liquor* otherwise than for medicinal and, in the case of non-Muslims, religious purposes



> I do not drink but I do not think that making it illegal achieved anything substantial. All of the alchohol is brought in through bootlegging and is not taxed, furthermore many get poisoned when they make their own or get theirs from dubious sources.



Every sane person agrees.


----------



## MilesTogo

@Mogambo - Why is it important if it is biggest or not?

I am personally very happy at the economic progress that Pakistanis make because it takes us towards peace. More the economic progress less the chances of another Mumbai attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Time Assassin

What day would this event take place? I would love to go, i am currently enjoying my holiday in Karachi.


----------



## Moin91

Daily Express News Story


----------



## mughaljee

> The long-awaited opening of the Asia's biggest food and entertainment resort, Port Grand would be carried out in the mid of next month


The long-awaited opening of the Asia's biggest *"Books"*Port Grand would be carried out in the mid of next month.
It would be much suitable. (My personal feeling)


----------



## Meengla

Time Assassin said:


> What day would this event take place? I would love to go, i am currently enjoying my holiday in Karachi.



I am not in Karachi and so can't see for sure. But I thought this project was supposed open on 14th August 2009. Now it is supposed to be 14th August 2010?

Enjoy your stay in Karachi. I am planning to be there in December and just the thought of the mouth-watering food all-over Karachi is enough drive me hungry sometimes.


----------



## fas

Here are some pictures I took on my recent trip to Pakistan. these pictures are about two weeks old.

If you guys want to chech for other updates visit 
Karachi: Port Grand Food Street - Page 17 - SkyscraperCity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fas



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fas



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

So, whats the actual cost like can you explain in detail; i heard on this forum that the entrance fees is Rs.200 and whats the other charges in this Grand'o Port'e.................. lolz.


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

I haven't read the full thread, but wanted to ask - this thing seems like its operational from the pics - is it?


----------



## Omar1984

Asim Aquil said:


> I haven't read the full thread, but wanted to ask - this thing seems like its operational from the pics - is it?



Looks like it is. There is a public event hosted by Port Grand Culture & Arts (PGCA) on October 30th.


Port Grand Culture & Arts (PGCA) | Facebook


----------



## T-Faz

It looks great, I really like the architecture.

As for when it is going to be operational, it is not operational yet. Though you can enter the premises, the shops and food courts have not been opened so far.

It should be inaugurated soon though.


----------



## Arsalan

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> I would have build the next taj mahal with 1 Billion Dollars -
> 
> The workman ship is not top notch ...
> 
> No palm trees , the buildings look like barracks square shaped no windows , and stone walking pathways not sure how they will survive the moon soon flooding ....
> 
> And the location with beautiful view of oil tankers and industrial ships passing by how romantic is that .... Location has killed the project
> 
> Not an inch of beaches in sight
> 
> A world class aquarium would have generated more revenue for City rather then walk 10 miles and see same old shops you see every where else in Pakistan




these pics are old, once it is done you will find enough palms there... for sure..

ma be our friends from Karachi can better update us regarding the progress being made.

moreover its not the tax payers money, its not a 100% govt project.
regards!


----------



## Arsalan

BATMAN said:


> dear challenger, problem is in geography of Pakistan not Karachi alone.



yeap..
Bad Bad neighbours..

but dont worru, we will take care of them!!

regards!


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arsalan

i would love to see such tourists attracting projects in Gwadar. the city is developing and there is room for such mega projects. plus it will attaract tourists. plus the beaches of Gwadar are much more protected from damage caused by hunmans so it must be preserved as it is. i know, malls are no replacement from nature but atleast that will keep it tidy.

may be some day we can make it a free port.

regards!


----------



## silent hill

T-Faz said:


> It looks great, I really like the architecture.
> 
> As for when it is going to be operational, it is not operational yet. Though you can enter the premises, the shops and food courts have not been opened so far.
> 
> It should be inaugurated soon though.



wasnt it supposed to be operational to be in 14 aug this year?? is it delayed?


----------



## Arsalan




----------



## Zag

I wanted to post a link to my blog where I have uploaded some pics and info about Port Grand. But after going thru the rules, I am not sure whether this is allowed or not. Can anyone tell me what I can or can't?


----------



## DEXTOR

karachi is beautiful,,,i would like to visit this city one day for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zag

Omar1984 said:


> *​*
> KARACHI, Sept 25: Asia&#8217;s largest and most modern food street being built at a cost of Rs1 billion and spread over nine acres would be inaugurated by the end of November this year in Karachi near Mereweather Tower.
> 
> This was stated by Minister for Ports and Shipping Senator Babar Khan Ghauri during his review visit to the site of the &#8216;Port Grand Food Court&#8217; under Napier Mole Bridge here on Friday.



Here are some of the pictures that I took last week of this amazing place. While it's finally nearing completion but from the looks of it, it will still take anywhere between 6 months to a year for it to be completely operational. But it will surely be worth the wait 

Check the pics out and let me know what you think:

http://www.zagtalk.surferzag.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

can hardly wait to go there .. !!!
BTW the quality of food at Board Baison is exceptionally good with reasonable rates .. 
I wonder what would be the Quality and Rates here .. !!!


----------



## dexter

Another good effort by the peole who wants to develop karachi , the commercial hub of pakistan !


----------



## Zag

H2O3C4Nitrogen said:


> can hardly wait to go there .. !!!
> BTW the quality of food at Board Baison is exceptionally good with reasonable rates ..
> I wonder what would be the Quality and Rates here .. !!!



Don't know about the quality, but I am assuming since there will be restaurants in there that already have a presence elsewhere in the city so their rates will be the same. For instance I saw a board of OTPT at one of the restaurants at the pier. 

Plus there is going to be a Rs 200/300 entrance fee per person, which can later be used to order food once inside.


----------



## silent hill

beautiful pictures zag!!


----------



## T-Faz

Zag, I am posting the pictures on your blog in my post, more people can view them this way.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mikkix

^^^nice picx..


----------



## Zag

T-Faz said:


> Zag, I am posting the pictures on your blog in my post, more people can view them this way.



Okies


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*Karachi&#8217;s Port Grand ​*

Dawn.com gives you a sneak preview to know what to expect at Port Grand Culture & Arts where an event was held on Saturday. Port Grand is a multi-layered social space in the epicenter of historical Karachi, and is built around the premise of promoting positivity in the city and preserving its heritage; the restored Napier&#8217;s bridge within Port Grand is an example of this vision.





Port grand offers restaurants, banking facilities, cinema, art and crafts. It also offers indoor and outdoor art spaces to visual and performance artists, for display and performance both.&#8211;Photo by Rabeea Arif








One of the main features of PGCA will be its weekly Art & Craft market, where individuals will be able sell their products and showcase their expertise.&#8211;Photo by Rabeea Arif








&#8220;Under the Bridge&#8221;: Musical performances by &#8220;The Bell&#8221;.&#8211;Photo by Eefa Khalid








&#8216;Art & Craft Market: Featuring traditional and contemporary crafts.&#8211;Photo by Eefa Khalid








Paper crafts and creative textiles from Ghazal Pirzada Creative Studios and Varah Musavvir&#8217;s Firefly.&#8211;Photo by Eefa Khalid








Unconventional Light based sculptural pieces, lamps and fairy lights by Sana Maqbool&#8217;s &#8220;Source- lamps & accessories.&#8221;&#8211;Photo by Eefa Khalid








&#8220;Port Harbour: Haven and Sanctuary&#8221;: Visual Art exhibit featuring works of Abdul Jabbar Gull,Tapu Javeri, Amean Jan, Amin Gulgee, Muzzamil Ruheel, Shalalae Jamil, Seher Aziz, Madiha Aijaz, Sivim A. Naqvi, Ammad Tahir, Zarmine Bilwani & Aashtee Adil & Hina Farooqui.&#8211;Photo by Eefa Khalid


----------



## Omar1984

*Leisure facility to be inaugurated after Eid-ul-Azha ​*

KARACHI (November 02, 2010) : Port Grand Food and Entertainment complex, the innovative and unique leisure facility conceived and built by Grand Leisure Corporation with an investment of over 1 billion rupees exclusively by the private sector is now in its finishing stages and is likely to be inaugurated after Eid ul Azha.

This was shared by Chief Executive of Port Grand Shahid Firoz while talking to Media at the preview event of Art Lane at Port Grand. Port Grand Culture and Art hosted a preview event for its special guests, to familiarise them with the project as well as to get their valuable inputs and feedback.

"Port Grand is an effort to revive the culture and traditions of old Karachi as well as celebrate it as the City of Lights . It would revive the harbour culture, ie seafood, boating around the mangroves, pedestrian friendly harbour front experience etc." said Shahid Firoz, the spirit behind the project. He said a good omen is that several foreign food chains and retail stores are coming to Pakistan and thus it would send a very positive signal to foreign investors about Pakistan.

A port-related Visual Art and photographs display exhibition was arranged by the title of 'PORT: HARBOUR, HAVEN, AND SANCTUARY' in which art work of Abdul Jabbar Gull, Tapu Javeri, Amean Jan and Amin Gulgee was at display for the visitors.

Port Grand project, stretches on the water along the 1300 ft. Karachi 's ancient 19th century native jetty bridge and spreads over an area of over kilometer. The bridge has been transformed into an entertainment and food enclave housing numerous eateries of climate-controlled area and space for kiosks of exotic Pakistani and foreign food and a variety of beverages.

The project is the first of its kind in the city and the country where exceptional attention has been given to every detail including beautiful hard and soft landscapes, nautical accents and 19th Century Lanterns/street furniture. Port Grand is tucked away in a beautiful and serene enclave which feels like a far away island on the Arabian Sea though only 3 to 5 minutes away from the busiest parts of Karachi .

The Port Grand project is country's only harbour front food and entertainment enclave, which would offer matchless attractions for the whole family to enjoy together. It is expected to attract thousands of people daily from across the country.

Once operational this project would provide direct employment to around 1,000 persons and indirectly to several thousands. The Port Grand will maintain international standard of food hygiene and the place and will be fully protected by high tech security solution. Port Grand also features a trading post for retail and fast food including international franchises; a floating restaurant, children play area and a Cineplex with different cafes.-PR


----------



## Omar1984

*Welcome to Port Grand, Karachi ​*





Port Grand, located under the Native Jetty bridge, opened for an &#8216;orientation evening&#8217;. PHOTO: ATHAR KHAN








The Port Grand offers cinema, art gallery, banking facilities, food and shopping outlets. PHOTO: ATHAR KHAN








Port Grand, located under the Native Jetty bridge, opened for an &#8216;orientation evening&#8217;. PHOTO: ATHAR KHAN








Port Grand, located under the Native Jetty bridge, opened for an &#8216;orientation evening&#8217;. PHOTO: ATHAR KHAN








The recreation spot offers art, food, space for children. PHOTO: ATHAT KHAN








Featuring the work of renowned artist Amin Gulgee, the Art Lane offered a variety of big and new names. PHOTO: ATHAR KHAN








Port Grand, located under the Native Jetty bridge, opened for an &#8216;orientation evening&#8217;. PHOTO: ATHAR KHAN








Port Grand, located under the Native Jetty bridge, opened for an &#8216;orientation evening&#8217;. PHOTO: ATHAR KHAN

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## khanz

omg wow this place actually looks soo much better than i ever imagined can't believe it's pakistan i just hope they keep it clean and well maintained and with major security measures in place .Karachi rocks !


----------



## U-571

the art of guljees are really amazing


----------



## PakSher

Pakistani people deserve places of entertainment. Good Job and great project.


----------



## Hyde

khanz said:


> omg wow this place actually looks soo much better than i ever imagined can't believe it's pakistan i just hope they keep it clean and well maintained and with major security measures in place .Karachi rocks !



and i am actually disappointed until now,
I think we haven't seen the entire places of this place otherwise its a complete waste of money if this is all

I am hoping for some attractive and interesting things somewhere within inside

Nothing is convince-able so far that could plea me to visit Karachi to see this place


----------



## U-571

Zaki said:


> and i am actually disappointed until now,
> I think we haven't seen the entire places of this place otherwise its a complete waste of money if this is all
> 
> I am hoping for some attractive and interesting things somewhere within inside
> 
> Nothing is convince-able so far that could plea me to visit Karachi to see this place



i think, you maybe right..................


----------



## Omar1984

Zaki said:


> and i am actually disappointed until now,
> I think we haven't seen the entire places of this place otherwise its a complete waste of money if this is all
> 
> I am hoping for some attractive and interesting things somewhere within inside
> 
> Nothing is convince-able so far that could plea me to visit Karachi to see this place



I think we'll know after the inauguration. The pictures I posted are of only parts of the resort. For those of us who are living far away from Karachi, pictures/videos are the only way we can get a glimpse of this place.

Maybe PDF members living in Karachi can tell us about their experience after visiting this place after inauguration. And also share pictures and videos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Omar1984 said:


> I think we'll know after the inauguration. The pictures I posted are of only parts of the resort. For those of us who are living far away from Karachi, pictures/videos are the only way we can get a glimpse of this place.
> 
> Maybe PDF members living in Karachi can tell us about their experience after visiting this place after inauguration. And also share pictures and videos.



well I pray & hope you are right!


----------



## Karachiite

This whole project isn't completed yet. The multiplex and malls are still under construction. This is just a soft opening. Grand opening will be in a few months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

Aashiq said:


> This whole project isn't completed yet. The multiplex and malls are still under construction. This is just a soft opening. Grand opening will be in a few months.



are there major food chains like mcdonalds, kfc, subway, student biryani etc etc coming??


----------



## Karachiite

Not sure about Mcdonalds or KFC but there are several major international food chains and retail stores. The leisure part of it will be open after Eid. I might visit this soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

Aashiq said:


> Not sure about Mcdonalds or KFC *but there are several major international food chains and retail stores*. The leisure part of it will be open after Eid. I might visit this soon.



can you give some names

and when you visit there, dont forget to take some pictures

thanks..


----------



## Karachiite

U-571 said:


> can you give some names
> 
> and when you visit there, dont forget to take some pictures
> 
> thanks..



Gucci,Nestle, Coco Cola, Wholesome Foods and there are many more


----------



## eaglesword2000

any news about it, did they open?

someone has updated pictures?


----------



## DesiGuy

pics....???


----------



## Dance

Aashiq said:


> Gucci,Nestle, Coco Cola, Wholesome Foods and there are many more



They're really opening Gucci there? Thats really cool!


----------



## Time Assassin

When i go back to Karachi in 2012, i will leave there as one fat b*****d LOL

I like all the Skyscrapers and Resorts being develped in Karachi, would anyone agree with me in saying Mumbai and Karachi should be sister cities?


----------



## jjdoctor

we are waiting for this resort.... hope it comes in soon...


----------



## Karachiite

Port Grand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chops3d

i dont see any special?? where are all those food shops??


----------



## Karachiite

It's a soft opening. There are going to be three openings. The final one is yet to come.


----------



## chops3d

do you have more pictures of food shops??


----------



## Karachiite

Sorry I don't, I got the pictures from their website.


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*Sindh governor inaugurates Port Grand Project*

Staff Report

KARACHI: Governor Sindh Dr Ishrat Ul Ebad has said that mega economic hub like Karachi that houses millions of people, needs lots of recreational and entertainment places where entertainment-starved citizens could find some peace, comfort and entertainment which provides much-needed breather to continue with our hectic schedules. 

Governor Sindh expressed these views while inaugurating the much-awaited Port Grand Food and Entertainment Complex on Saturday. Federal Minister for Ports and Shipping Babur Khan Ghauri and Shahid Firoz, Managing Director Grand leisure Corporation was also present. 

Terming it as a gift for the citizens of Karachi, Governor said that Port Grand Project would serve as the catalyst for several other mega entertainment projects in the city. It would not only fulfill the recreational and entertainment needs of a city as large and important as Karachi, it would also give the city and its citizens a reason to be proud of and celebrate their culture and identity. 

Dr Ishrat ul Ebad said that Port Grand Complex is an effort to revive the culture and traditions of old Karachi as well as to celebrate it as the City of Lights. It would surely revive the harbor culture in a port city like Karachi, Ebad said. 

He appreciated Grand Leisure Corporation for resurrection of history and heritage as it has not only preserved the 19th centurys Napier Mole Bridge but has also converted it into a world-class tourist spot that would ultimately attract millions of people from all over the world. 

Federal Minister for Ports and Shipping Babur Khan Ghauri, under whose leadership, Karachi Port Trust provided this land for the project to Grand Leisure Corporation on built, operate and transfer basis said that today we have fulfilled our promise to provide Karachites with a world-class harbor-based food, retail, entertainment and recreation complex in shape of Port Grand. 

Babar Ghauri said that Port Grand is a bold initiative by a private sector company despite the economic, law and order and political uncertainties in the country. He applauded the relentless efforts of Shahid Firoz, Managing Director Grand Leisure Corporation for making it a reality. 

Babar Ghauri said that Port Grand project is countrys only-sea-side food and entertainment enclave, which would offer matchless attractions for the whole family to enjoy together. Port Grand is expected to attract around 4 to 5 thousand people daily from across the country, he hoped. 

The Port Grand Complex, which has been built at 19th centurys Napier Mole Bridge (old native jetty bridge) was conceived and built by Grand Leisure Corporation with an investment of over Rs 1 billion. GLCs scope of work includes financing, construction, maintenance and operation of all aspects pertaining to the Port Grand. 

About 40 outlets have been made operational at this stage while more outlets would be opened soon. The entry fee for the Port Grand would be Rs 300 per person out of which Rs 200 would be redeemable at different food outlets and shops inside the project. The project would be open for public from Sunday evening. 

Shahid Firoz, Managing Director Grand leisure Corporation informed that Port Grand project, that stretches along the 1000 feet. Karachis ancient 19th century native jetty bridge, spreads over an area of 200,000 square feet. The one kilometer bridge has been transformed into an entertainment and food enclave housing numerous eateries totaling 40,000 sq ft of climate-controlled area and space for kiosks of exotic Pakistani and foreign food and a variety of beverages. 

He informed that the work on the project commenced in 2005 and it was expected to be completed by 2009 but the old native jetty bridge was in very bad shape after being abandoned for any transportation usage and it was also set to be demolished when Port Grand project was conceived and ancient 19th centaury monument was preserved for generations to come. GLC had to almost rebuild the whole 1 mile Old Napier Mole Bridge that includes removal of old deck slab, cleaning of rust and scaling of existing structure, strengthening of sub-structure and laying of new deck slab. This all work took around 2 year to completely revamped the bridge thus delayed the project for around 2 years.


Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## axisofevil

Could someone tell me can young guys and gals mingle openly in Pakistan? Can they date and have intimate relationships? I am interested to know, I have never been to Pakistan..


----------



## robinkipson

I have no idea about this forum. Please update me with complete information.


----------



## Pak123

axisofevil said:


> Could someone tell me can young guys and gals mingle openly in Pakistan? Can they date and have intimate relationships? I am interested to know, I have never been to Pakistan..



Yes they do and they do it openly, I would say you must visit Pakistan if you haven't !


----------



## U-571

axisofevil said:


> Could someone tell me can young guys and gals mingle openly in Pakistan? Can they date and have intimate relationships? I am interested to know, I have never been to Pakistan..


 
not a lot, some.....


----------



## Hiba.

wow!! lovely hai yaar.. i'll be visiting khi next month...


----------



## Zeeshan360

axisofevil said:


> Could someone tell me can young guys and gals mingle openly in Pakistan? Can they date and have intimate relationships? I am interested to know, I have never been to Pakistan..


 Even in Indian villages u couldnt do it openly .
Cities and towns are different thing though


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TARIQ BN ZIYAAD

Assalam alaikum

Nice pictures omar bhai

TARIQ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

This one is not karachi:


>



nice pics btw

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## v9s

Hasnain2009 said:


> This one is not karachi:
> 
> 
> nice pics btw


 
lol

For a second there i was like, 'what the hell happened to Karachi?!?!'


----------



## American Pakistani

Very beautiful indeed, will surely visit Inshallah when i visit Karachi.


----------



## American Pakistani

axisofevil said:


> Could someone tell me can young guys and gals mingle openly in Pakistan? Can they date and have intimate relationships? I am interested to know, I have never been to Pakistan..



If you mean $exua1 mingle than it's not open in Pakistan, but if you mean girl friend/boy friend it is common, especially in Karachi it is widely common & no one even notice now. Karachi is like free city, you are religious, it's your buisness, you are liberal, it is too your buisness.


----------



## Baby Leone

its soo expensive...

and about relationships now in Karachi even Gay Relationsship is common and no one notice...it cz its personal bussiness...


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hasnain2009



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Don Jaguar

@ Hasnain2009 : nice pics bro!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasnain2009

Welcome bro


----------



## Omar1984

I want to visit this place


----------



## khanz

woo karachi lookin good !


----------



## Karachiite

*&#8216;Dubai&#8217; Lands in Karachi as Pakistanis Flock to 60-Store Shopping Complex*

One way to take a city&#8217;s economic pulse is to check out where locals shop. In Karachi, Pakistan, shoppers are flocking to Port Grand, which opened in May. Built as a promenade by the historic harbor for almost $23 million, the center caters to Pakistanis eager to indulge themselves.
At Port Grand the only hint of the turmoil is the presence of security details and surveillance cameras, Bloomberg Businessweek reported in its Dec. 5 issue.
&#8220;The whole world is going through a new security environment&#8221; says Shahid Firoz, 61, Port Grand&#8217;s developer. &#8220;We have to be very conscious of security just as any other significant facility anywhere in the world needs to be.&#8221;
Young people stroll the promenade eating burgers and fries and browsing through 60 stores and stalls that sell everything from high fashion to silver bracelets to ice cream. Ornate benches dot a landscaped area around a 150-year-old banyan tree. Prime Minister Syed Yousuf Raza Gilani described the complex as &#8220;out of this world&#8221; and &#8220;like Dubai&#8221; in a Nov. 30 visit.
&#8220;Port Grand is something fresh for the city, very aesthetically pleasing and unique,&#8221; says Yasmine Ibrahim, a 25- year-old Lebanese American who is helping set up a student affairs office at a new university in Karachi.
One-third of Pakistan&#8217;s 170 million people are under the age of 15, which means the leisure business will continue to grow, says Naveed Vakil, head of research at AKD Securities. Per capita income has grown to $1,254 a year in June from $1,073 three years ago.
Strong Appetite
The appetite for things American is strong even as tensions mount between the two allies. Hardee&#8217;s opened its first Karachi outlet in September: In the first few days, customers waited for hours. It plans to open 10 more restaurants in Pakistan in the next two and a half years, says franchisee Imran Ahmed Khan.
U.S. movies are attracting crowds to the recently opened Atrium Cinemas, which would not be out of place in suburban Chicago. Current features include The Adventures of Tintin and the latest Twilight Saga installment. Mission: Impossible--Ghost Protocol is coming soon. Operator Nadeem Mandviwalla says the cinema industry in Pakistan is growing 30 percent a year.
Exposure to Western lifestyles through cable television and the Internet is raising demand for these goods and services. Pakistan has 20 million Internet users, compared with 133,900 a decade ago, while 25 foreign channels, such as CNN and BBC World News, are now available. And for many Pakistanis, reruns of the U.S. sitcom Everybody Loves Raymond are a regular treat.

âDubaiâ Lands in Karachi as Pakistanis Flock to 60-Store Shopping Complex - Bloomberg


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984

najam tasty said:


> this is turkey and that is bosphorous.



Yes it was an honest mistake. I got that picture from a forum when some Pakistanis were comparing this Karachi food street to a beautiful food place in Turkey 


All the rest are pictures of Karachi Food street


----------



## Omar1984

Faakhir's new music video, featuring Mahnoor Baloch, made in Karachi's Port Grand Food Street.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

Omar1984 said:


> Faakhir's new music video, featuring Mahnoor Baloch, screened in Karachi's Food Street.



Whoa man! Don't take this in wrong sense, Mahnoor has definitely kept herself in awesome shape. I mean, at this age, it ain't easy. I been with college girls who have grown older in 4 years than Mahnoor has!


----------



## Omar1984

Shahid Afridi shopping at Port Grand

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

this port grand is only for the liberal feudal class, not for the middle class people, i can only see these defense clifton people here

karachi is becoming hostage to these idiot people good old days of the ordinary karachites are gone


----------



## Omar1984

Faakhir performing at Port Grand Food Street

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

KarachiPunk said:


> this port grand is only for the liberal feudal class, not for the middle class people, i can only see these defense clifton people here
> 
> karachi is becoming hostage to these idiot people good old days of the ordinary karachites are gone



You maybe right brother, but if you are in Karachi this place is worth visiting. 

*Prince Nikolaos of Greece visiting Port Grand *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

this place is not even popular among the middle class people, and i asked my family, they didnt even know this place

islam has made all humans equal but in our society we are observing the rich get richer, poor getting poor, karachi and pakistan seems to be becoming play ground and entertainment for idiot rich class

some time ago i heard CDGK was selling the beach areas to the corporates which doesnt happen in the developed countries or any other country, beach is the cheapest source of outing for karachites but it has also been sold to the rich people

its such a shame this was developed by karachi government but it became the elite class people source of entertainment, for becoming better muslims, we should act like our, if i was running karachi, i would immediately demolish these places

there is a food street in lahore too, but any rich poor equally can have enjoyment time in those places

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

How big is this place? And what was Asia's biggest "food and entertainment resort" before this got built?


----------



## fd24

KarachiPunk said:


> this place is not even popular among the middle class people, and i asked my family, they didnt even know this place
> 
> islam has made all humans equal but in our society we are observing the rich get richer, poor getting poor, karachi and pakistan seems to be becoming play ground and entertainment for idiot rich class
> 
> some time ago i heard CDGK was selling the beach areas to the corporates which doesnt happen in the developed countries or any other country, beach is the cheapest source of outing for karachites but it has also been sold to the rich people
> 
> its such a shame this was developed by karachi government but it became the elite class people source of entertainment, for becoming better muslims, we should act like our, if i was running karachi, i would immediately demolish these places
> 
> there is a food street in lahore too, but any rich poor equally can have enjoyment time in those places




Fantastic to see. Superb development. It looks like a great place to be. Very exciting - thanks for the info bro. Proud that its in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

superkaif said:


> Fantastic to see. Superb development. It looks like a great place to be. Very exciting - thanks for the info bro. Proud that its in Pakistan



huh y u quoted me, it doesnt make sense


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Beautiful location , and I agree some places are not meant to be for every one and there is nothing wrong with that 
This is more a trendy , restaurant and socializing place , and there is room for every thing in world - There is shortage of beautiful socializing zones in Pakistan , and Entertainment areas (clean ones) 

For general Pakistanis , I think we also need proper development where you may take group of family members for picnic and party and this is certainly not such location , and rightfully so

This looks ideal place for 20-30's something - youth need such positive locations in order to stay away from extremism

In some ways its a wonderful change to not see " normal grafiti " the normal hussle and bustlle of Pakistani Market , the Milion people packed into small area feel , this is very modern and people who built it created certainly a nice feel to the area - Very sleek and urban

Hopefully this model catches on in whole Pakistan


----------



## Karachiite

I've been here a few times. I see many middle class people here. I myself don't live in Defence/Clifton. I come from Gulistan e Jauhar which is a pure middle class area. 
Altough the entrance fee is a little on the high side but its too keep out beggars and hooligans.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I think its wrong to state that , just because something has 

a) Architecture
b) Is Clean
c) Looks European inspired

That it must be only specific to Clifton or other area , well if we go to UAE we see similar clean architecture and socializing places , modern and urban zones for 20-30 something population that wants to just enjoy an evening with friends after 40-60 hour week in Pakistan. 


What the country really do need is more of such wonderful Restaurant , socialization zones , for people to invite others to parties and gathers, which promotes a healthy society in general


----------



## Omar1984

KarachiPunk said:


> this place is not even popular among the middle class people, and i asked my family, they didnt even know this place
> 
> islam has made all humans equal but in our society we are observing the rich get richer, poor getting poor, karachi and pakistan seems to be becoming play ground and entertainment for idiot rich class
> 
> some time ago i heard CDGK was selling the beach areas to the corporates which doesnt happen in the developed countries or any other country, beach is the cheapest source of outing for karachites but it has also been sold to the rich people
> 
> its such a shame this was developed by karachi government but it became the elite class people source of entertainment, for becoming better muslims, we should act like our, if i was running karachi, i would immediately demolish these places
> 
> there is a food street in lahore too, but any rich poor equally can have enjoyment time in those places



Yes Lahore Food street is open to everyone and doesn't require any entrance fee that's why it looks like a dump compared to this new Karachi Food street. If you have beggers and polluters around then this place will look just like another street in South Asia.

They should allow a discount for middle class citizens.

https://www.facebook.com/notes/port...month-of-december-and-january/270874169629435


----------



## Hasnain2009

KarachiPunk said:


> this port grand is only for the liberal feudal class, not for the middle class people, i can only see these defense clifton people here
> 
> karachi is becoming hostage to these idiot people good old days of the ordinary karachites are gone


 


KarachiPunk said:


> this place is not even popular among the middle class people, and i asked my family, they didnt even know this place
> 
> islam has made all humans equal but in our society we are observing the rich get richer, poor getting poor, karachi and pakistan seems to be becoming play ground and entertainment for idiot rich class
> 
> some time ago i heard CDGK was selling the beach areas to the corporates which doesnt happen in the developed countries or any other country, beach is the cheapest source of outing for karachites but it has also been sold to the rich people
> 
> its such a shame this was developed by karachi government but it became the elite class people source of entertainment, for becoming better muslims, we should act like our, if i was running karachi, i would immediately demolish these places
> 
> there is a food street in lahore too, but any rich poor equally can have enjoyment time in those places



Man your info is totally wrong, this place is not built by karachi govt, it was built by Grand Leisure Corp...all of investment in it is from private company, man you should also complain KFC, Pizza Hut that lower middle class cant afford these places, this is totally business, will you ever invest your 1billion rupees without insuring returns on it?


----------



## Zag

*Port Grand, Karachi - New Year Eve w / pictures*

It was festive, it was fun and the food was great as always. And I didnt even spend the whole evening there. I was there with my family and am glad that finally there is a place in Karachi where you can spend New Years Eve with your family without worrying about firearms, hooligans, etc.

The entry was Rs300 per person. While I was under the impression that this was normal because Port Grand charges Rs300 entry fees out of which Rs200 can be used inside. On this day however none of it was redeemable.

Read more at....

zagtalk.surferzag.com/port-grand-karachi-new-year-eve-w-pictures/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

my Family is going there tonight but i couldn't cz of ma paper on monday...


----------



## Imran Khan

i will sure visit this place after 7-8 months damn its too long


----------



## Nishan_101

So can anyone tell me whats the cost of entrance and eating there?


----------



## Omar1984

*Running a cafe: Is it your cup of tea?*






Samover plans to halve the volume of each cup down to 100ml and offer free refills to keep the tea fresh. PHOTO: FILE


KARACHI: Few 24-year-old Pakistanis are likely to have visited over 12 countries. Fewer still have the entrepreneurial foresight to set up an award-winning successful business that draws heavily on their travel experiences.

At the Samovar Tea and Coffee House &#8211; an outdoor cafe located in the newly-established Port Grand food street near Karachi Port &#8211; Muhammad Gulraiz Khan has named each of the 20-odd teas his cafe serves after a place he has either visited, or read about.

The young cafetier is a graduate with an economics major from the Lahore University of Management Sciences, and shuffles his cafe-management responsibilities with a job at The Express Tribune; where he works as a subeditor.

Designed to serve a maximum of 30 customers at a time, the Samovar Tea and Coffee House is situated at the end of the pier at Port Grand, overlooking gigantic cranes loading and offloading containers on vessels docked at the port.

&#8220;While showing an Austrian friend around the city sometime back, I told him I wanted to set up an outdoor teahouse in Karachi. He said he was ready to invest in it and become my business partner,&#8221; says Khan, while talking to The Express Tribune.

Thus began Khan&#8217;s entrepreneurial journey. His friend invested 5,000 euros and he chipped in with his own savings, developed recipes and set up a tea stall on the pier.

&#8220;We sell about 70 to 80 cups of tea on weekdays. The number of cups sold is twice over the weekends,&#8221; he says. The per-cup price ranges between Rs125 and Rs150. The business employs three people on a regular basis, while a fourth one joins the team on weekends. The shop&#8217;s rent is calculated as a percentage of its sales every month.

It has been nine months since the launch of Samovar and, according to Khan, its sales have exceeded the initial investment several times over. &#8220;Our profits so far must&#8217;ve covered about two-thirds of the investment,&#8221; he notes.

Khan says Samovar&#8217;s tea is served in a glass, cup or mug; keeping in view its variety, taste and mood. For example, while the doodh patti is served in a glass, a European tea is more likely to be offered in a fancy cup. Typically, one serving has 200 millilitres (ml) of tea; although he is now planning to bring the volume down to 100ml and offer free refills, saying it will keep the tea fresh.
One of the challenges in running a food business successfully is maintaining an adequate inventory. Samovar&#8217;s inventory is replenished every Monday, when Khan gets his weekly off-day from The Express Tribune. His office hours clash with the business hours of Samovar, a problem that Khan wants to address by hiring a full-time manager in the coming weeks.

Khan received the first prize for his successful business model in the recently concluded Shell Tameer Awards for entrepreneurs. He says the model is scalable, adding that he is thinking of opening another outdoor cafe, preferably in the Boat Basin area. The reason, he adds, is his familiarity with the area and the tastes and spending habits of people who frequent it.

Moreover, it is a locality that stays relatively unaffected by shutter-down strikes and law and order problems that cripple businesses in the rest of the city all too often. &#8220;There are days we have to shut down. Business is zilch on such days, and we end up netting a mere Rs2,000 in sales.&#8221;

Published in The Express Tribune, April 10th, 2012


Running a cafe: Is it your cup of tea? &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Porus

Nishan_101 said:


> So can anyone tell me whats the cost of entrance and eating there?



PKR 300 per head, free entrance for those over 70. You will also get coupons worth PKR 200 which can be redeemed at different restaurants inside Port Grand. Nothing special about Port Grand, but it is clean, quiet and free of beggars - or may be these are the only reasons why one should go there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Jango

Has anybody on the forum gone there and eaten??

What is the general price range?


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Porus

Are these Basant Fiesta photos? We were going to port grand to celebrate Basant there, but unfortunately we had to cancel our plan at the last moment because some uninvited dickheads were more interested in gobbling up the _roghni_ food at Lal Qila.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Porus said:


> Are these Basant Fiesta photos? We were going to port grand to celebrate Basant there, but unfortunately we had to cancel our plan at the last moment because some uninvited dickheads were more interested in gobbling up the _roghni_ food at Lal Qila.



Yes some of the photos I posted are of Basant Fiesta that took place in Port Grand.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Omar1984 said:


> Shahid Afridi shopping at Port Grand


hahahaha this pic is so funny... look at those girls in shock....


----------



## Zeeshan360

Place looks quite good
Open space and just food , food , food all around 

We have very less such type of places here ..



itduzz said:


> They are not even wearing dopattas


 
It's their choice what to wear


----------



## SQ8

I suggest you all stick to the topic instead of acting like old women passing creepy judgemental comments on unrelated threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Very nice pictures, thanks.


----------



## Sharath

ghazi52 said:


> Very nice pictures, thanks.



yes..pls pls post more appetising pics of food served


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karl

Looks good...no substitute for real industry though.


----------



## Meengla

The place is really good. Here is a first hand account of it.
During my last trip to Pakistan (Nov./Dec. 2011) I really wanted to be at the Port Grand. But the problem was the restriction about female required. Now, there are a bunch of women in my house-hold. However, during one day's outing in Karachi in a rickshaw with my cousin (with his flowing beard) he thought he can help me at least take a peek into Port Grand. I sort of vaguely tried to stop him but he insisted: "This is Pakistan. Anything is possible". I said, ok, if you insist. I knew I would be out there in a few days with 'family' (women, in Pakistan-speak), so no sweat either way. Anyway, my cousin managed to get me through the first checkpoint. Something to do with his 'American' cousin, blah, blah. But we were refused beyond that point, apologetically. They were very polite and curious. But the topmost security guy--must have seen me from a distance (innocent looking, I presume!)--just could not allow an 'exception' for the 'no female, no entry' rule. I felt a sudden sense of joy and pride in all that: They did the right thing.

I explained to my cousin the need to be fair and to follow the rules.

A few days later a bunch of us went there--females abundant--and we all had a great time. But that's for another discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jay89

I have been to Port Grand about two or three time twice with family and once woth my friend he had a date their my friends Girl freind was already in but we cant go in go in because the security guard want see a family girl too. Hence i asked a couple their to make us their's brother and they accepted. And just to mention my indian friends when i was there waiting to find some one who can let us in i saw large amount of Hindus coming and sinking ganpatti pappa. And they were also saying garpatti papa poria in a high voices.


----------



## Rusty

As a Canadian I was really angry at Port Grand and their policy of "no single males"
I visited Karachi last year and wanted to go with my friend but because I didn't have the right genitals I could not.
Stupid Port Grand!


----------



## dexter

Im bored of this port grand a good place to enjoy but not good for eating


----------



## Nadir Khan

Karachi was a Town of Sindh, developed and turned into Modern City Port of Sindh, In future it shall remain Capital of Sindh Inshallah.


----------



## S.Y.A

Nadir Khan said:


> Karachi was a Town of Sindh, developed and turned into Modern City Port of Sindh, In future it shall remain Capital of Sindh Inshallah.


but sindhis did not do anything to make it that way...first the Goans and parsis invested in Karachi, then the migrants.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------

